# The next step.......



## msbrowning (May 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has ever worked for a remote coding company? If so what is it or what was it like? I took the test and passed it with flying colors, now they are ready to proceed to the next step; the phone interview. What should I expect? What type of questions do they ask? I am so nervous, I was hyped about it at first because it was a phone interview instead of a face to face interview. I tend to get very nervous for some reason during a face to face interview, now I have the chance for a phone interview and I am just as nervous. What do I do? What do I say? Please help!!!


----------



## Ms.M (May 7, 2008)

Just be yourself. You should'nt have to worry. You passed the test. 
Where did you find the remote coding position?


----------

